# Frontier Full Coolant Flush



## joefrontier (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I did it! (V6 SE, 45,000 miles) (not sure if it was ever done before I bought it at 43,000) (old coolant looked clean and no debris)

And boy was it a pain. I mostly used the Hayes Manual to "Flush" the coolant since it made more sense to me and less mess.

By no means is this a NO MESS procedure (I am not a mechanic by trade).

The hardest part that I had to figure out was to get at the engine block drain plugs. If I could make a suggestion that is not in the manuals is to jack up the front of the truck, place on jack stands, remove front tires, remove protective rubber side shield in the wheel housing, set them aside and you will be able to get at the engine block drain plugs better than from under the truck. 

Also, get yourself a torque air gun to get those bad boys off. By no means could I even move these out without my air gun. Also get the biggest pan you can under the engine drain plugs because it is going to pour out like Niagra Falls, even after you empty the radiator. Wear eye shields!

I removed the thermostat. Once you get the thermostat out you can replace the hoses (temp) (w/o the termostat) hook up a garden hose to the radiator and run water through and out the top hose that dumps into a bucket. I thought that this would work better than adding water, running the truck, removing the water, adding again, removing it again, and so on. I never had to run the truck to do the flush. I let the garden hose do the flush. I replaced the thermostat with a new one (Nissan OEM) 10$.

Total time - approx 8 hrs. - Took me a while to figure out how to get those stupid drain plugs out of the block. This included cleanup, mixing coolant, etc. However, this was the first time on this truck so I am sure next time will not take as long. 

As I don't plan on doing a full flush next time. I'm going to drain the radiator and add new. I am planning on adding the Royal Purple engine coolant additive as soon I test drive it an make sure I have no leaks.


----------



## Geaux504360 (Oct 10, 2014)

You don’t have any pictures do you?


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Good Job Joe,

I did the Block Drain, a couple of time's on a '93 I4 Hardbody that I had,, and the Block Drain was hard to deal with also.

Don't know why they make it so hard for us. On my Utility Tractor,, the Manufacturer put a Valve on the Block Drain,, with a Lever to Open and Close it. They could easily do that for our Pickup's as well.

Maybe draining the Block help's make the Water Pump last longer. On the '93,, the Water Pump went out @ 174K mile's. It was makeing a low level whirring noise from about 100K mile's that I didn't know what it was until the new Water Pump,, and no more Whirring Noise.

I downloaded the Nissan Service Manual for my '13. Can't beat free, and If needed I can print out what I need when doing Service or Repair work. I'm pretty sure that you can download the SM for your Truck as well. Good to have, when needed.

http://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/Knowledgebase.html?catid=22#.VD6eWyspuAQ

Thank's Again,, and Thank's for shareing.


----------



## Geaux504360 (Oct 10, 2014)

What's the radiator flush procedure on the '13? I bought a Koyo radiator for my '06 due to the big possibility of the coolant leaking into the transmission issue from 
'05-'09. I think I will drain the radiator, fill it with distiller water. Then keep doing that until it drains clear from the radiator drain plug. Then just put i. Nissan full strength coolant.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Geaux504360 said:


> What's the radiator flush procedure on the '13? I bought a Koyo radiator for my '06 due to the big possibility of the coolant leaking into the transmission issue from
> '05-'09. I think I will drain the radiator, fill it with distiller water. Then keep doing that until it drains clear from the radiator drain plug. Then just put i. Nissan full strength coolant.


This is from the Nissan Service Manual:

ENGINE COOLANT : Changing Engine Coolant INFOID:0000000008791077
WARNING:
• To avoid being scalded, do not change the coolant when the engine is hot.
• Wrap a thick cloth around the cap to carefully remove the cap. First, turn the cap a quarter of a turn
to release any built-up pressure, then push down and turn the cap all the way to remove it.
• Avoid direct skin contact with used coolant. If skin contact is made, wash thoroughly with soap or
hand cleaner as soon as possible.When removing components such as hoses, tubes/lines, etc., cap
or plug openings to prevent fluid from spilling.
• Keep coolant out of the reach of children and pets.
DRAINING ENGINE COOLANT
1. Turn ignition switch ON and set temperature control lever all the way to HOT position or the highest temperature
position. Wait 10 seconds and turn ignition switch OFF.
2. Remove the engine under cover. Refer to EXT-15, "Removal and Installation".
3. Open the radiator drain plug at the bottom of the radiator, and
remove the reservoir cap. This is the only step required when
partially draining the cooling system (radiator only).
CAUTION:
• Do not allow the coolant to contact the drive belts.
• Perform this step when engine is cold.
SMA412B
LLIA0070E
Revision: December 2012 2013 Frontier
MA-34
< PERIODIC MAINTENANCE >
ENGINE MAINTENANCE (VQ40DE)
4. When draining all of the coolant in the system for engine
removal or repair, it is necessary to drain the cylinder block.
Remove the cylinder block drain plugs (A), (B), (C), (D) and
block heater (if equipped), to drain the cylinder block as shown.
CAUTION:
Do not reuse copper sealing washers.
NOTE:
For Canada, the (D) cylinder block drain plug as shown, is not a
cylinder block drain plug but a block heater.
5. Remove the reservoir tank to drain the engine coolant, then clean the reservoir tank before installing it.
6. Check the drained coolant for contaminants such as rust, corrosion or discoloration.
If the coolant is contaminated, flush the engine cooling system. Follow the "Flushing Cooling System" procedure.
REFILLING ENGINE COOLANT
1. Close the radiator drain plug. Install the reservoir tank, cylinder
block drain plugs (A), (B), (C), (D) and block heater (if
equipped), if removed for a total system drain or for engine
removal or repair.
• The radiator must be completely empty of coolant and water.
• Apply sealant to the threads of the cylinder block drain plugs
(A), (B), (C), (D). Use Genuine High Performance Thread
Sealant or equivalent. Refer to GI-24, "Recommended Chemical
Products and Sealants".
• Tighten each plug to the specified torque. Refer to EM-220,
"Disassembly and Assembly".
2. Set the vehicle heater controls to the full HOT and heater ON position. Turn the vehicle ignition ON with
the engine OFF as necessary to activate the heater mode.
3. Remove the vented reservoir cap and replace it with a non-vented reservoir cap before filling the cooling
system.
WLIA0020E
WLIA0020E
Revision: December 2012 2013 Frontier
ENGINE MAINTENANCE (VQ40DE)
MA-35
< PERIODIC MAINTENANCE >
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
B
MA
N
O
A
4. Install the Tool by installing the radiator cap adapter onto the
radiator neck opening. Then attach the gauge body assembly
with the refill tube and the venturi assembly to the radiator cap
adapter.
5. Insert the refill hose into the coolant mixture container that is
placed at floor level. Make sure the ball valve is in the closed
position.
CAUTION:
Do not use any cooling system additives such as radiator
sealer. Additives may clog the cooling system and cause
damage to the engine, transmission and/or cooling system.
NOTE:
Use recommended coolant or equivalent. Refer to MA-17, "FOR
USA AND CANADA : Fluids and Lubricants" (United States and
Canada) or MA-19, "FOR MEXICO : Fluids and Lubricants"
(Mexico).
6. Install an air hose to the venturi assembly, the air pressure must be within specification.
CAUTION:
The compressed air supply must be equipped with an air dryer.
7. The vacuum gauge will begin to rise and there will be an audible hissing noise. During this process open
the ball valve on the refill hose slightly. Coolant will be visible rising in the refill hose. Once the refill hose is
full of coolant, close the ball valve. This will purge any air trapped in the refill hose.
8. Continue to draw the vacuum until the gauge reaches 28 inches
of vacuum. The gauge may not reach 28 inches in high altitude
locations, use the vacuum specifications based on the altitude
above sea level.
9. When the vacuum gauge has reached the specified amount, disconnect the air hose and wait 20 seconds
to see if the system loses any vacuum. If the vacuum level drops, perform any necessary repairs to the
system and repeat steps 6 - 8 to bring the vacuum to the specified amount. Recheck for any leaks.
10. Place the coolant container (with the refill hose inserted) at the same level as the top of the radiator. Then
open the ball valve on the refill hose so the coolant will be drawn up to fill the cooling system. The cooling
system is full when the vacuum gauge reads zero.
CAUTION:
Do not allow the coolant container to get too low when filling, to avoid air from being drawn into
the cooling system.
11. Remove the Tool from the radiator neck opening and install the radiator cap.
12. Remove the non-vented reservoir cap.
13. Fill the cooling system reservoir tank to the specified level. Run the engine to warm up the cooling system
and top up the system as necessary before installing the vented reservoir cap.
Tool number : KV991J0070 (J-45695)
Cooling system capacity
(with reservoir)
: Refer to MA-17 (United
States and Canada), MA-
19 (Mexico).
Compressed air
supply pressure
: 549 - 824 kPa (5.6 - 8.4 kg/cm2,
80 - 120 psi)
LLIA0058E
Altitude above sea level Vacuum gauge reading
0 - 100 m (328 ft) : 28 inches of vacuum
300 m (984 ft) : 27 inches of vacuum
500 m (1,641 ft) : 26 inches of vacuum
1,000 m (3,281 ft) : 24 - 25 inches of vacuum LLIA0057E
Revision: December 2012 2013 Frontier
MA-36
< PERIODIC MAINTENANCE >
ENGINE MAINTENANCE (VQ40DE)
14. Install the engine under cover. Refer to EXT-15, "Removal and Installation".
FLUSHING COOLING SYSTEM
1. Drain the water from the engine cooling system. Refer to MA-33, "ENGINE COOLANT : Changing Engine
Coolant".
2. Fill the radiator and the reservoir tank (to the “MAX” line), with water. Reinstall the radiator cap and leave
the vented reservoir cap off.
3. Run the engine until it reaches normal operating temperature.
4. Press the engine accelerator two or three times under no-load.
5. Stop the engine and wait until it cools down.
6. Drain the water from the engine cooling system. Refer to MA-33, "ENGINE COOLANT : Changing Engine
Coolant".
7. Repeat steps 2 through 6 until clear water begins to drain from the radiator.

It'll be several more year's before I have to do this, and I may do a complete coolant change,, or maybe just the Radiator. 

Good Luck,


----------



## Geaux504360 (Oct 10, 2014)

I may just pay for this to be done. I don't have the vacuum and the different tools. I was hoping i could rain the radiator. Fill it with distilled water. Run the engine for a minute. Drain again; fill it with more distilled water and run it for a minute. Drain and keep repeating until just water comes out. Then add Nissan ful strengh coolant. Looks like I mght mess something up. Thanks for posting the how to guide though.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Between now and the time for me to do this, I'll talk to the Service Dept. and get another Service Manual,, like Chilton's, to see if there is just a simple procedure for the Owner to do the Coolant Change.

That's why I said,, I may only drain the radiator.. 

I may do it,, just like Frontier Joe did his.

Good Luck


----------



## pacific (Jan 25, 2015)

Geaux504360 said:


> I may just pay for this to be done. I don't have the vacuum and the different tools. I was hoping i could rain the radiator. Fill it with distilled water. Run the engine for a minute. Drain again; fill it with more distilled water and run it for a minute. Drain and keep repeating until just water comes out. Then add Nissan ful strengh coolant. Looks like I mght mess something up. Thanks for posting the how to guide though.


so, have You done it or not? draining the radiator..


----------

